# spin-off: Recall to Voice vs Whistle (or Vibrate)



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

In another thread about recall a few of us mentioned using a whistle for recall. I always wear a whistle (I use an Acme "silent", since I'm often in suburban parks and settings and prefer to be more low key than a field whistle would be), and find recall using the whistle is 100%. I do my signature toots and the V comes flying in (off any stimuli) and sits at my feet. Never fails. 

Voice recall, however, is not perfect. It is very high percentage, but sometimes (rarely) I need to repeat the command a second time if he's tried up in something fun. This is not a situation I find acceptable in my book, and plan to continue working on a 100% instant response on voice. But it is not there now. My V just hit one.

I wonder if others experience similar things in training? Is your dog better on a whistle than voice? Or on "vibrate" if you have an e-collar? 

Just curious.

Bill


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Better on whistle once they are are not in the immediate vicinity. I don't think it is only an obedience issue, I just think the whistle is a clearer frequency to cut through whatever they are focussed on at the time. Particularly with a male voice which is just a rumble in the background.

It is also my dogs leaning from experience. I will often call the dogs if I am moving away from the area they are in or changing direction. When I whistle it always means *come here now*. They are clever little buggers!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I have no doubt the whistle carries better. The other day we went to a dog friendly (off-leash legal) beach and Chester was having a blast chasing sandpipers, seagulls, and pelicans way down the beach. But even at great distances (with the wind against me) the pip of the whistle brought him flying in (where I'm sure my voice would not have carried).

But there is a difference in close-in situations too. I generally don't call in my dog if he's enjoying good play just to spoil things, but if I have cause to recall (when he has cause to "ignore" the first call) the voice command can take a second round, where the whistle never does. I'm not sure if others have experience similar issues (or not).

Bill


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

it starts with - call name - hand signals - eye 2 eye - I love the whistle - add that in - if you trial your PUP - no one likes a lot of yelling - no 1 likes a lot of whistle - just a matter of - matter of how hard I work - never had a perfect V - no such thing !!!!!!!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

R said:


> it starts with - call name - hand signals - eye 2 eye - I love the whistle - add that in - if you trial your PUP - no one likes a lot of yelling - no 1 likes a lot of whistle - just a matter of - matter of how hard I work - never had a perfect V - no such thing !!!!!!!


Do you find any difference between voice and whistle when recalling your dogs? 

Bill


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Spy - no ? with me - the 1st year is spent - 2 whistle commands - me 1 4 whoa - only if the pup can c me - 3 toots HERE in sight or not - the pup comes 2 my side - why would I raise my voice - that is 2 personal - V's r 2 sensitive - I love whoa - the pup stops - looks 2 me - a hand signal is all it takes 2 change direction or come 2 me - down side - in the neighbor hood - blow the whistle - every pup knows - PIKE is OUT - LOL


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

R said:


> Spy - no ? with me - the 1st year is spent - 2 whistle commands - me 1 4 whoa - only if the pup can c me - 3 toots HERE in sight or not - the pup comes 2 my side - why would I raise my voice - that is 2 personal - V's r 2 sensitive - I love whoa - the pup stops - looks 2 me - a hand signal is all it takes 2 change direction or come 2 me - down side - in the neighbor hood - blow the whistle - every pup knows - PIKE is OUT - LOL


If I've translated correctly ;D, you use whistle commands for whoa and recall, rather than voice (yelling). I do think there is something "personal" in the voice, such as a dog hearing stress (or even lack thereof) that is different than the unambiguous and unwavering sound of a whiste.

Bill


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bill should add it starts with voice & hand & then the whistle - if PIKE is a 100ft away I will use voice or hand - 500yds away - I could not yell that loud - also if you are upset with your pup - it will show up in your voice - at the trials we go to - past the derby stage - it is considered bad form to just yell at your pup


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when we're working I prefer the whistle (acme 211.5) I can guarantee that it gets immediate results over voice. Around the house/garden I use voice which is usually just as effective but I guess there isn't the same distractions around a house as there is on a partridge/pheasant shoot . With young Elvis I'm starting the same way as I did with Ruby, calling by name first and then 3 pips on the whistle followed by heaps of praise. The next couple of weeks I'll be cranking it up a bit to introduce the one pip for "stop" command along with hand signals.


----------

